# My Frog Room



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is some pics of my frog room, oh by the way this used to be our living room. :mrgreen: 
This is the right side of wall #1.









This is the left side of wall #1.









This is wall #2.









Here is one of my vent tanks.









These were the only decent pics I could find, there is a total of 29 tanks in my room that have frogs in them, so I will update as I can. Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoy. Oh yeah, I am sure someone will say something about the plant in the front of the vent tank so I will state that I know that it will outgrow the tank, but so far so good.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

looks awesome. im curious as to what the horizontal tanks look like


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

very nice, that's alot of tanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice frog room.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the tanks ...Thanks for sharing! ...

How about some individual tank shots? ...


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice tank setup! If you have any Leucs, let me know if any males role in soon  .

Best,
William


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are some individual tank shots: I apoligize for the falsh washing out the pictures, I am still learning to work the camera.

C. Azureiventris









D. auratus-Costa Rican









P. bicolor









D. auratus-Campana









Mantella milotympanum


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

man thats really awesome! i like the bicolor tank alot. any pics of frogs?


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a few of the frogs I have.

Mint terribilis









Orange galactonotus









Panamanian auratus









Orange bicolor









Surinam green trivittatus


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

nice pics. Very nice looking orange galact. Some of my favorite frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool!!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool man, any luck so far with your vents?


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I finally got a clutch that hasn't molded over. :mrgreen: It took them 9 tries to get it right. Are my pics blurry, my wife says they are but they look fine to me.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

It's just the lighting that casts a gaze in the room. I like to take pics just before it gets dark, while the lights are still on. What temp do you keep your vent tank at? Do they perfer the black or white cans?

Thanks for the info and pictures so far,
William


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Right now the temps are sitting at 77.4 degrees. I have both types in there and my frogs seem to prefer the black canisters. 

Here is a pic of my setup, they have always laid in the middle canister on the right.









Two of my vents.









And here is a Costa Rican auratus tad.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great pics! Someday I hope to have a frog libing room :mrgreen: 

And yeah, some of the pics are a bit on the blurry side. Time for glasses? :wink:


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice orange galact. i really like those, gotten them to breed at all? i like that mint too


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I got glasses, I guess it's time to get new ones then, as if these weren't big enough. :roll: As for the orange galacts they have to be one of my favorites, after seeming them as frog of the month I broke down and bought some, mine are still juveniles so hopefully a little while longer and I can get some breeding out of them.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

what did you end up picking up at Richmond? ..


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

2 mint terribilis, 2 blue and black auratus, and 3 black and green auratus.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I picked up 2 of the Black and Green Aurautus .. I have a good amount of my own Black and Blues , so if down the line you need a mate for yours let me know ...


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I will definetly keep that in mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kimmeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool pics


----------

